

Django-rewritejs, a Django app that reorganizes the JavaScript in your templates - archivator
https://github.com/BurntBrunch/django-rewritejs

======
archivator
In a moment of complete madness (or brilliance!), I decided to write this app
to figure out how various bits of Django I wasn't too familiar with work and
interact with each other.

Obviously, alpha state, don't use in production, etc.

By submitting here, I mainly wanted to hear people's opinion on systems/hacks
like this one. Although it's a bit .. insane at the moment, with the redirect
mode it could come in quite handy - it could, for example, run the collated
scripts through a minifier, Clojure, or some sort of obfuscator.

The second reason I wanted to write this was that I try to keep my deployment
procedure & scripts as simple as possible, and optimizing the JavaScript on
each page on each deployment does not sound simple! Besides, rewriting the
templates from the deployment scripts is asking for trouble.

Anyway, hope someone finds this interesting and I'd love any and all feedback.

